# Help Bernie Idea's how to Make F1 exciting



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

1 Reverse Grid
2 Weight Penalties
3 Wild Cards
4 Bring Back fueling
5 No Pay Drivers
6 Keep V8
7 Kidnap Adrian Knewey 

that's my few suggestions, as i used to be a massive F1 fan can bring my self to watch at present


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I record it now and watch it on fast forward, it's a good job the moto gp I so this weekend and last weekends btcc was a great watch too.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Stop banning any new ideas teams come up with, diffusers, f ducts etc. Also the cars all look the same and sound the same and even half of the tracks look the same!


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> 1 Reverse Grid[
> 2 Weight Penalties
> 3 Wild Cards
> 4 Bring Back fueling
> ...


iv thought this would be great. no qwalifying just run the result from last time in reverse. that would always create a situation where you have to really battlle to win several grand prix in a row

im not sure what you mean by wild cards. what would that intail

refueling is the key to enjoyment . it creates a lot more diferent types of stratagies. but not create any quotas on it

remove the tyre quota crap. let the teams run what they like. 
softs are faster but need more stops. it would mean slower cars could go faster

definetly scrap the paying drivers. let nature take its course and we would only have the best drivers

i dont think going v6 will do any harm.

definetly allow the teams to design the cars whatever way they want. 
the cars are all the same mostly. if the teams could inovate and try out new things then each team will have different systems and therefor be better at some circuits adn not others etc.

remove most of the regulations and only leave a few safety ones and a few basic constraints to keep everything realistic

make the teams have 2 normal drivers adn a rooky. that way they have intrests at the other end of the grid as well

allow each team to scource their own designed tyres. then there would be more diference between teams.

reduce pit crews so that pit stops are slower. one man on each corner doing the gun and tyres , then 2 jack men


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I miss the re fuelling, added pressure!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

F1, the pinnacle of motor sport, let it be that, make a car that goes around the track as fast as it possibly can. A set maximum cc engine, no traction control and no abs so the drivers are involved, after that just a free for all.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

pooma said:


> F1, the pinnacle of motor sport, let it be that, make a car that goes around the track as fast as it possibly can. A set maximum cc engine, no traction control and no abs so the drivers are involved, after that just a free for all.


That's the spirit:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Make them all have a standard front and rear wing that they cannot do anything with, no abs, no traction control, manual gearbox, ban blue flags and give them an ecu that they cannot adjust. Cap the budget and then let them do what they want


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Giving the teams too much free way will restrict the smaller teams. Those that can afford it will spend £700million plus while the smaller teams struggle with £100million. 

They should give all teams free range but on a Max budget of say £200million. Then every 3 or 4 races the teams get a chance to trade or buy an item of technology from another team. (Helps the smaller teams to keep up) with such a small budget teams can't invest in engines, aero, and other things all at once. So while one team may concentrate on aero another may do engine.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> Make them all have a standard front and rear wing that they cannot do anything with, no abs, no traction control, manual gearbox, ban blue flags and give them an ecu that they cannot adjust. Cap the budget and then let them do what they want


This.
I think it has become more of a battle of machines not so much drivers.
Go back to basics slightly as above and make it more about the drivers.

I'd love to see 22 drivers in cars of the same spec, it would truly seperate the men from the boys. That won't happen but hey.

Re fuelling would be a massive improvemt. All teams going flat out, no fuel saving mode etc etc.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Some great idea's guy's keep them coming, i think sponsors will start switching off unless these see a big change i may be wrong


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok different twist to this , what has made most turn away from F1, and what drivers would you boot out of F1 and which would you put in


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bring Back fuelling but you can't Change tyres in the same pit stop


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Anyone play Mario Kart? Something like that would be ace.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well new idea drivers swaps cars and teams each race lol that would be good and the team wins


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Ok different twist to this , what has made most turn away from F1, and what drivers would you boot out of F1 and which would you put in


For me, vettel and the politics, also the new soulless tracks, the only modern track I like is the us track the rest are just dull. To be fair it's wrong to dislike vettel, he is a good driver, but where as I could put up with schumakers dominance I just don't vettels and red bulls, it's just odd that webber has never achieved, either webber isn't very good - which I don't believe, or red bull put all of their efforts behind zee German.

I've grown to like Hamilton this year, I think mercedes have been good for him. I believe alonso is the best driver in f1 at the minute, he never gives up and won two world championships in a car that wasn't the best on the grid.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> For me, vettel and the politics, also the new soulless tracks, the only modern track I like is the us track the rest are just dull. To be fair it's wrong to dislike vettel, he is a good driver, but where as I could put up with schumakers dominance I just don't vettels and red bulls, it's just odd that webber has never achieved, either webber isn't very good - which I don't believe, or red bull put all of their efforts behind zee German.
> 
> I've grown to like Hamilton this year, I think mercedes have been good for him. I believe alonso is the best driver in f1 at the minute, he never gives up and won two world championships in a car that wasn't the best on the grid.


Hamilton is great but getting to P diddy for me at Goodwood he had 5 body guards whats that about, Webber i used to like him , but he is far to negative, i like vettel and his is great with his fans, but Button is a true gent, agree with tracks US is fantastic, i think NY will be good


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have two races, they qualify for race 1, race 2 they start in grid positions except the driver with the fastest lap in race 1 gets pole. The top 10 in race 1 get a weight penalty. They can use as many tyres in quali, however for the race they must use soft or hard tyres but they have to state if they want hard or soft in race 1 or 2, but they have to decide this before qualifying


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Wacky races. Death race could work too.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Wacky races. Death race could work too.


With Bernie singing stop the pigeon at the start :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> With Bernie singing stop the pigeon at the start :thumb:


Bernie as dick dastardly :lol: for the win great idea


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Ok different twist to this , what has made most turn away from F1, and what drivers would you boot out of F1 and which would you put in


I find it so boring that "if" I do watch it I just watch the first and last lap ! I know it's not Vetels fault that the other teams and drivers aren't competing closely but the kind of dominance we've been seeing makes it a dull and often predictable procession. While it may be the financial and technological pinnacle of motor sport it's far from exciting or even closely contested.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Simples

Bring back refuelling

No team orders


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Make them do it blindfolded !!!!! That would definitly make it intresting


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jdm boy said:


> Make them do it blindfolded !!!!! That would definitly make it intresting


Now that's just stupid


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Spray water on the track at random intervals. Best races now are ones in the rain.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I record it now and watch it on fast forward,


I do that too but I always end up whistling the Benny Hill show theme. :driver:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

2 races per race day a la BTCC reverse grid for race 2
Points for fastest lap / most laps led / best qualifying / man of the match etc
no pit stops / shorter races
at least one oval race
drivers can only race in 14 of the 18 races each season (don't know if there are actually 18 races but still) they have to pick their strongest / weakest events 
Misspell all the main players names a la Adrian Knewey
Put Bernie out to rest with Bruce Forsyth, they have both had it
Bring back V8's and make the cars as fast as f**king possible with no rules ref aero etc 
Have drag races (in the F1 cars) on qualifying day with points for the fastest 0-100 / 200 / standing quarter
Weight penalties for the winner of the last race
Driver has to stop and down a beer every 5 laps
Driver shave to swap cars (in the same team) once every grand prix
Drivers to take Charisma tests and get points for being a bit 'wacky' and inetresting
Leave it as it is and enjoy some sleep on a sunday afternoon in front of the telly and catch the result on the news later. (Vettel won by the way)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jdm boy said:


> Make them do it blindfolded !!!!! That would definitly make it intresting


This might be taking it a little bit far tbo can you see the team priciples ageing this


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Devil take the hindmost, whoever is last on each lap after lap 30 has to drop out, would make for some barmy overtaking and accidents probably.


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

Jdm boy said:


> Make them do it blindfolded !!!!! That would definitly make it intresting


This, but with somebody sat in the pit garage directing them. Although the amount of laps would have to be reduced unless it was going to turn into a 24 hour event. Imagine the tops speeds - 20mph? lol


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Make Kwik Fit do the tyre changes.

"Your brake pads are 50% worn, would you like a quote, your exhaust may need replaced, would you like a quote........"

The poor chaps would never get a lap done


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Keep it as it is.... its upto the rest to catch redbulll!!

Its not the cars, drivers or Teams its the tracks, for good reason the dangers have been removed from new tracks for good reason too, but its diluted the sport...

Maybe increase F1s payout to the smaller teams to help keep them afloat.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Do it like the old days. Stupid power, minimal downforce.

Who ever has got the biggest balls to tame the car wins!!!



Just to add,

I don't mind F1, I can actually watch it but the one thing that stops me is Mr vettel's stupid over the top celebrations over the team radio. Winds me right up!! the silly c0ckl0rd.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Porkypig said:


> Driver has to stop and down a beer every 5 laps


:thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Make all the cars the same spec. Then let's see who the best drivers are.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kiashuma said:


> Make Kwik Fit do the tyre changes.
> 
> "Your brake pads are 50% worn, would you like a quote, your exhaust may need replaced, would you like a quote........"
> 
> The poor chaps would never get a lap done


Brilliant , oily rag on shock you have a fluid leak you will need a new set as can't replace one :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> Spray water on the track at random intervals. Best races now are ones in the rain.


Bernie tried to get this in before but teams po poo'ed it


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Bring back Rally cross instead!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Saw the documentary Senna recently, really enjoyed it. Loved the period where he had the battles with Alain Prost made it more interesting to watch. Those sort of characters do not seem too be around anymore. It makes the sport a bit dull imho.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

James Bagguley said:


> Bring back Rally cross instead!


My son would like that idea :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321315


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

GarveyVW said:


> Saw the documentary Senna recently, really enjoyed it. Loved the period where he had the battles with Alain Prost made it more interesting to watch. Those sort of characters do not seem too be around anymore. It makes the sport a bit dull imho.


Very good point but as health and saftey rulled the world we will never see this again i know sponsors call the shots and drivers have to toe the line apart from Kimi that is :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Naked grid girls, then who gives a crap about the racing, let's have a two hour grid walk and a 2 lap race


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Get rid of Bernie , old fart


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> Naked grid girls, then who gives a crap about the racing, let's have a two hour grid walk and a 2 lap race


No, guys


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Naked grid girls, then who gives a crap about the racing, let's have a two hour grid walk and a 2 lap race


Bernie will be well up for this for sure you have nailed it :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> No, guys


Would naked drivers suit:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Would naked drivers suit:lol:


Not for me but very few females watch F1 i believe so will have to put forward to my mate Bernie for approval :lol: i'm sure if it means he will make more money he will consider for sure


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

This i'd like to see 



 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...unveils-plan-100m-London-race-just-dream.html


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> This i'd like to see F1 London Grand Prix 2012 - Santander Simulation Of What A Lap Would Look Like - YouTube http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...unveils-plan-100m-London-race-just-dream.html


Yes but you have to convince Boris not Bernie on this one over to you im up for it:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> Would naked drivers suit:lol:


Hmm hamilton might?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Take two wheels of the cars and call it MOTOGP


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Take two wheels of the cars and call it MOTOGP


Good idea and let a Rockie win the World Championship


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes but you have to convince Boris not Bernie on this one over to you im up for it:thumb:


Hmmm. Fat chance with Bozo at the helm mate


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok to summerise it seems the popular options to help Bernie improve F1 are 

1 Naked Grid Girls 
2 Refueling
3 BTCC style reverse Grid
4 Naked Drivers, to attract more female viewers
5 spraying water on track
6 Telling Vettel to have a holiday 
7 reduce cars to two wheels ( Suggested BY Moto GP Fan) lol
anynore we have missed apart from no 4 i think they are all do able


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Ok to summerise it seems the popular options to help Bernie improve F1 are
> 
> 1 Naked Grid Girls
> 2 Refueling
> ...


Screw you, I want my naked drivers


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry a bit late, but...


Derekh929 said:


> My son would like that idea :lol:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321315


Kiiick aaaass! Looks awesome!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

James Bagguley said:


> Sorry a bit late, but...
> 
> Kiiick aaaass! Looks awesome!


Thanks James ,great fun for sure , this is the full build and renovation :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=316227


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

If they get a puncture they should have to do the next 5 laps on a space saver !

Random pot holes and speed bumps ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> If they get a puncture they should have to do the next 5 laps on a space saver !
> 
> Random pot holes and speed bumps ?


So you want them to drive round London :lol: this has been covered :thumb:

How needs space savers , when you have a pirelli they don't last than long:doublesho


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Get rid if Bernie (sp) and employ Alan Gow. Job done!!!!!


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd put a BHP limit on the cars & give the designers free reign, bring back refuelling, ban this DRS & KERS rubbish


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

If we didn't have DRS and KERS I dont think there be much point in watching.
Most overtakes come from them


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

i think the problem with the sport is that schumacher and vettel are so great at adjusting how the drive to suit the stratagy dreamt up that they are unstopable. 
the rest of the drivers can only drive their own way , the stratagy has to bend around them. 
look at vettel he can sit back and look after his tyres etc then when the oportunity arises put in blistering laps to gain those few seconds and jump them in the pits

if refuelling etc was there then the other teams could dream up stratagies that suited their drivers and win


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ban team radios and have no buttons on the steering wheel.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> Ban team radios and have no buttons on the steering wheel.


But those buttons could fire rockets....and guns...and spill oil!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Have tyres that the drivers can push to 100% of the car for a whole stint not just for a lap or two then drive like a granny to the next stop.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Get rid of Bernie, it seems to me he more loves money, as has love for the sport itself.

I agree in bringing back refuelling and having weight penalties.
Further more get rid of KERS and DRS and have push to pass instead (5 pushes per race or so).
Tires; no regulations, drive on what ever you want, for as long as you want.
Make technical regulations last longer (2 or 3 years fixed or so), so teams with less money will have the chance to develop their cars better throughout these years. 
Get rid of tracks where it is almost impossible to pass another car.
And to make if more fun; drivers should be able to contact each other through the radio, with no bans on calling names. :lol:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> But those buttons could fire rockets....and guns...and spill oil!


What about spikes out the back


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Bumpers, if it ain't rubbing, it ain't racing. I didn't like fuel stops, I do like 2.5 second put stops. To be fair you cannot blame the tyres, they are doing what the fia asked for.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Ban team radios and have no buttons on the steering wheel.


Yes please sounds like another good idea man and machine in battle we need:thumb: not politics and tyre games


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Get rid of tracks where it is almost impossible to pass another car.

Have to agree with this 100%


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> What about spikes out the back


I suggest guns and rockets and you suggest spikes. Spikes?!? Now who's metrosexual


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmmmm

I have no come back :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> I have no come back :lol:


Well don't worry dear, i'm sure you'll look quite fetching in a spiked collar


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

How do know about that


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Get rid of tracks where it is almost impossible to pass another car.
> 
> Have to agree with this 100%


Even Monaco ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Well don't worry dear, i'm sure you'll look quite fetching in a spiked collar


How about a version of total recall where the drivers have studded underpants, if they drop below a certain time then they get it in the nuts.:lol:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

After today's farce at the Moto gp, I would like to take back my previous suggestion, as they appear to have made a right flaming mess of it today!!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> How about a version of total recall where the drivers have studded underpants, if they drop below a certain time then they get it in the nuts.:lol:


Why do they have to wear underpants? You do get the idea of naked drivers right? 

Maybe they could wear a studded belt?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Studded race harnesses ... Although I would like to point out this is for rp's benefit I was happy with naked grid girls


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow then has gone from F1 to bondage discussion lol , where will it end


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Wow then has gone from F1 to bondage discussion lol , where will it end


In a very dark place..... With you, me and a gimp


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

id be ok with naked drivers if there a few woman drivers too. ]

that would make it more exiting. random turns,not knowing which way to go , pulling in for a pit stop would be very dangerous, stopping for directions, looking in the mirror too much . 
and what about pms, that would liven up a race fairly fast. the first corner would be a blood bath


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Exotica said:


> I miss the re fuelling, added pressure!


.....same here.One thing they should bring back & other tyre companies.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

VW STEVE. said:


> .....same here.One thing they should bring back & other tyre companies.


Yes other tyre companies with a choice of companies for each race so can get best out of each car great idea:thumb:


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Even Monaco ?


Yes especially Monaco.

It might be romantic, historic etc. but the facts are that the track isn't suited for modern Formula 1.
I want to see intense racing, with high speeds and lots of oportunities to pass other cars.
Monaco is just a train of Formula 1 cars driving behind each other the whole race long and kind of boring for the tv viewers.

And regarding different tyre manufacturers;
The last time we had that, teams got advantage on a certain brand, while others were screwed having the other brand.
Only in one case (in the USA) the ones screwed had a advantage and they simply skipped that race.
I prefer one brand of tyres for everyone, just like having the same fuel for everyone, giving everybody equal chances on those matters.

Bring back refuelling together with a free and unlimited choice of tyres, would make it much more exiting.
There can be so many variables as which kind of tyre (soft, medium, hard, etc) will run best on full, half full or almost empty fuel tank, temperatures, humidity, etc. 
I really miss the tactical decisions, which were involved during races with refuelling.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Gatso's


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ross said:


> Gatso's


:lol: or how about a GP in Shetland


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd love one,Spec b as a safety car through the b roads just hope they could keep up


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Reverse grid and weight penalties would be a great idea, keeps BTCC interesting/unpredictable to a certain extent so no reason why it wouldn't work well in F1.

Got to admit I've not watched F1 for a while now, just got a bit boring so it'd be great if they could do something to make it a bit more interesting.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I know, how about having 3 rounds at every grand prix! Bit like the race of champions!

Each race is a third the distance of a full grand prix and would start with Karts over 2 heats with a reverse grid, then onto rally cross, then finish with F1 cars with a lemans style start run to the cars... Cold tyres, refuelling, no kers or the other thing and a fixed annual budget for development but as much testing as you want.

Or we could just leave it as is and ask for alarm calls to wake us up every 10 laps or so to see how far ahead red bull are.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Reverse grid and weight penalties would be a great idea, keeps BTCC interesting/unpredictable to a certain extent so no reason why it wouldn't work well in F1.
> 
> Got to admit I've not watched F1 for a while now, just got a bit boring so it'd be great if they could do something to make it a bit more interesting.


Full agree :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ross said:


> I'd love one,Spec b as a safety car through the b roads just hope they could keep up


:lol::driver: taking it a bit too far with spec b as pace car me thinks:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Very simple, only one form of motorsport that is exciting on tele now as said they all need to take a good look at touring cars


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol::driver: taking it a bit too far with spec b as pace car me thinks:thumb:


Well all the spectators after the race if they fancy a hot run ahint me in their cars haha


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dear Bernie please can you implement our ideas fast as it as spectical is finished , all credit to Red Bull and Knewey and co as they have show the heritage teams how to do it and ruffled Ferrari's feathers for sure


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Get sky to invent a x60 speed, x30 isn't fast enough.


----------

